# Any wood carvers/



## DickB (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone do any wood carving? I started about 7 years ago taking a class on carving decoys & was hooked. I do some fish, birds, santas, wood spirits & the like.


----------



## earl60446 (May 2, 2014)

I am not a wood carver except for a couple rough looking walking staffs but that sure does look nice.
Tim


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2014)

Nice work - you have areal talent there


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 4, 2014)

That is awesome :beer:


----------



## icepounder (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful job !! =D> 

I don't do anything near as nice but I did make a few signs for friends. I do a mix of carving, routing and burning. I don't have any formal training.


Here's one sign I did for my friends camp. They wanted it to look old but not too decrepit.


----------



## AZwadder (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful work! Lets see some more of your carvings. =D> Me, I can't even sign my name the same way twice. #-o


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2014)

nice stuff guys! :beer:


----------



## Kismet (May 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351042#p351042 said:


> DickB » 02 May 2014, 22:04[/url]"]Does anyone do any wood carving? I started about 7 years ago taking a class on carving decoys & was hooked. I do some fish, birds, santas, wood spirits & the like.




Wow!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just found this thread.....very nice stuff!


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2015)

well...... there are carvers and there are carvers.

When I tell people that I am a " Dimensional Craftsman " they sort of step back
and try to imagine just what that is ..........

It started out as a hobby making routed redwood signs for homes and offices, etc etc
Then, turned into a BUSINESS and the fun sort of twinkled out after 30 years.


----------



## mainjet (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow! Nice work guys.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dick B.. great bass carving. show us more. 

I did carve a trout once, to fit into a octagonal glass table that I built. I enjoyed trying to paint it to truly match a trout's colors as much as I did the carving aspect. 

richg99


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 26, 2016)

I lack that kind of talent. All I can do is turn a tree into a stump.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 27, 2016)

That's some nice work guys. I don't "carve" but I do re shape wood. LoL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mike that is awesome


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 1, 2016)

I carved a turkey once. :mrgreen: 

I'm always in awe of artistic talent since I have none.


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 21, 2017)

Great work guys! Not a carver myself but I do play with wood, most recently got back into some scrolling. Some were made for freinds and family as gifts and others I've actually sold. Keep up the good work, kinda nice to see what else people do besides boats.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 21, 2017)

*very nice work !!*
now - invest in some quality carving gouges and practice giving
your scroll work some character.....
it only takes a few whittlins to really dress up your designs.
granted, the initial layout can be a bit intimidating but well worth it in the long run.
your work is beautiful as it is now - but you can embelish the details just a bit
and really make it pop. Also a dremel tool with different style cutting and sanding bits 
will give you very nice results as well as some pyrography tools.




https://www.woodcraft.com/categories/carving-gouges





.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 21, 2017)

I do lots of woodworking, but not carving. No patience, ( my wife says), and less talent. Ha Ha. Richg99


----------

